# Finding an Expat Job in Eygpt?



## botrosb (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I was born in Egypt 25 years ago and moved to Australia when I had 2 years old, I recently went back to cairo for a visit two consecutive years and loved it. I am keen on moving to Egypt in the next couple of months and have a Civil/Structural Engineering Degree but am struggling to find who can help with Expat positions in Egypt. Can anyone please advise if they know how to speak to or how to go about this?
Thanks and any response will be greatly appreciated. Cheers

Regards,

Besh


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome

Your best bet is to go via an agency or at lest one of the big company websites.
Do not try and get a job once you are in Cairo as they will then say you are not an expat, make sure you travel and apply for jobs using your Australian passport, keep in mind it is harder and harder to find a job in Egypt and if you have a skill that an Egyptian can do then quite rightly the position should go to him/her


----------



## botrosb (Sep 1, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome
> 
> Your best bet is to go via an agency or at lest one of the big company websites.
> Do not try and get a job once you are in Cairo as they will then say you are not an expat, make sure you travel and apply for jobs using your Australian passport, keep in mind it is harder and harder to find a job in Egypt and if you have a skill that an Egyptian can do then quite rightly the position should go to him/her


Hello,

Thank you for your reply! Are you currently working in Cairo? So is there any particular agencies that do expat roles in Egypt? I have seen some here and there but not alot. Do you recommend any Engineering or Construction companies that take on exppats?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

botrosb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your reply! Are you currently working in Cairo? So is there any particular agencies that do expat roles in Egypt? I have seen some here and there but not alot. Do you recommend any Engineering or Construction companies that take on exppats?




I arrive back in Cairo later this month
Why not google civil engineering jobs Egypt?
If an agency asks you for money then its a scam


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

botrosb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for your reply! Are you currently working in Cairo? So is there any particular agencies that do expat roles in Egypt? I have seen some here and there but not alot. Do you recommend any Engineering or Construction companies that take on exppats?


Have you tried Linkedin.com? ... :ranger:


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Orascom Construction Industries is pretty big--I see their signs everywhere.


----------



## botrosb (Sep 1, 2011)

hello, no i havent tried, is it any good? and how is it off benfit to my situation?

Cheers


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> Orascom Construction Industries is pretty big--I see their signs everywhere.


Agreed, OCI would be the best available option in here, but.........

Things are running slow right now and they're actually "cutting down", sort of, and the chances for anyone to get an expat package at the moment are really slim...........Unless of course you got +20 years experience working in Australia or something like that, AND, the company does need someone like that.......

Best of luck!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I actually know someone who had an expat package last year with Orascom, and he was sacked with 2 days notice.. he now lives in Australia


----------



## botrosb (Sep 1, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I actually know someone who had an expat package last year with Orascom, and he was sacked with 2 days notice.. he now lives in Australia


hey! why did he get sacked for? How old was he when got the job and how long was he with them for? Can you put me in touch with him?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

botrosb said:


> hey! why did he get sacked for? How old was he when got the job and how long was he with them for? Can you put me in touch with him?




He was there for two years and was in his 50s . He was finished because he would not take a downgrade in his expat package.. they wanted him to move out of his villa and into an apartment in town which he refused to do as he only accepted the post on the understanding that he would not have to live in central Cairo. Sorry no I cant put you in touch with him.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

botrosb said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I was born in Egypt 25 years ago and moved to Australia when I had 2 years old, I recently went back to cairo for a visit two consecutive years and loved it. I am keen on moving to Egypt in the next couple of months and have a Civil/Structural Engineering Degree but am struggling to find who can help with Expat positions in Egypt. Can anyone please advise if they know how to speak to or how to go about this?
> Thanks and any response will be greatly appreciated. Cheers
> ...


Forget the websites.
There is work in your field. I am into building and got work here but you have to "put it about" so to speak ie. ring up people go to offices etc etc.
It also depends what experience you can bring to a firm. But forget websites and online stuff unless you apply through a position advertised in an agency abroad.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

txlstewart said:


> Orascom Construction Industries is pretty big--I see their signs everywhere.


Would not touch them both in terms of working for them and end product for the customer.

all imho of course.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

Check out al-futtaim group real estate, mivan, and Mace consultancy through google they are working on Cairo festival city the biggest job going at the moment gulf talent sources for al-futtaim who are the developers...good luck


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Maireadhoey said:


> Check out al-futtaim group real estate, mivan, and Mace consultancy through google they are working on Cairo festival city the biggest job going at the moment gulf talent sources for al-futtaim who are the developers...good luck




I would not do it. The locals in your new company will hate you if you get any form of ex-pat package. You will experience a level of envy and hostility which (I sincerely hope) you have never encountered before. Go to any other country, but if you must come here avoid the "I am a son of the soil" thing totaly.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

We had an Egyptian lad with Aussie citizenship, wanted to move back etc, he came in at a reasonable level but on a local package (& we pay well) lasted a month, gone back to Oz.
Wanting to return here is fine & well, working here may be a shock to the system


----------

